# CompAir Compressor Kohler Motor-- Whats missing?



## rich14701 (Dec 1, 2018)

My father and I picked up an Air Compressor from a guy on facebook. Of course I figured you it was missing A couple of things when I got it home. Trying to figure out what i need to get this thing going. I have the cover and Air Filter. But the gas lines seem to be missing something.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Rich,

Looks like your missing an engine mounted gas tank. It appears (I'm no expert) that there is fuel pump to connect to a remote tank and piping for that has been removed.

Stephen


----------

